# Julian Bicycle Festival Sat & Sun May 3rd & 4th



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Road rides of 40 and 58 miles on Saturday. There is also a hill climb competition up Sunrise Hwy. This is a 2300 foot 11 mile climb. Both rides feature great scenery.
On Sunday we offer our famous 22 mile MTB ride.
Ride one day or both. On site camping is available at Frank Lane park in Julian.
For complete details please visit us on the web at: http://www.julianactive.com/julian bicycle festival.htm


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Weather looks great for this weekend with highs in the 60's and 70's. Perfect for the hill climb competition from Pine Valley to the top of Mount Laguna.


----------



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

I agree! It has been so awesome lately. Hill Climb Competition? Geez, you cyclists enjoy torturing yourselves : ) ---> ain't it great?! Have fun everybody who does the ride. Isn't much better scenery in SD than out in Julian (well besides the coast of course ** )


----------

